# Audi URS6 intercooler question help pls



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

hi i have a 95 audi urs6 and its all stock i seen alot of ppl with a urs6 put a urs4 stock intercooler on and i was wondering why ? is it better then a urs6 stock intercooler ? i thought they were same and i already have a urs4 stock intercooler siting in my garage from my urs4 that i owned. 
let me know if you know please 
thanks guys


----------



## victomski (Sep 10, 2010)

*the older intercooler was all aluminum the newer one has plastic end tanks*

e


----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

*i*

so the reason people change em is because the urs6 crack cuz theyr plastic ?


----------



## victomski (Sep 10, 2010)

*i*

i dont think they crack but i assume the s4 one is more efficient but it cant be by much. just have a front mount fabricated.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Some UrS4s came with fully metal intercoolers while UrS6s came with plastic end tanks. under extreme pressure, they're known to leak.
Also, the UrS4s also came with metal crossover pipes instead of plastic... again, less likely to leak or split.


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Chapel said:


> Some UrS4s came with fully metal intercoolers while UrS6s came with plastic end tanks. under extreme pressure, they're known to leak.
> Also, the UrS4s also came with metal crossover pipes instead of plastic... again, less likely to leak or split.


Thanks Chapel. I was waiting to see what you had to say about this one. I was aware of the metal crossover pipes, but not of the full metal intercoolers. :thumbup:


----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

thanks guys i have the intercooler and cross over metal pipe so mine as well just put it on since its just sitting around. now do u know if there is a way that u can by pass somehow to be able to turn on my fogs on with out turning on my low beams ?


----------

